# Getting a second GSD? Seeking advice and experiences



## pxsb (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I want to get another GSD, and I have the space/time/money for it... but I'm not sure how my intact male GSD will react. Obviously it won't be possible to predict how it will go but I thought those of you with multiple GSDs could share what it was like for you. 

Some background: My boy is turning 2 this month. He's my first dog and he has always been a bit fearful and lacking in confidence. He has been going to training regularly since he was a pup. At first it was just puppy classes and basic obedience, but he became very reactive at around 12 mo and is just starting to get better, which is why I've started to think about this again. 

There are still some behavioral issues that need work: he still occasionally lets out a low growl when we walk past another dog on a narrow street but if a new dog doesn't walk directly towards him or take him by surprise, he will sniff them and let them sniff him, and will even play or frolic with them. So he's still slow to warm up to other dogs but we're making progress! And I'm not thinking of getting a second dog immediately anyways. 

He is also very emotional and whiny. He will often put a toy in front of me and start to cry if I don't immediately play with him. I am just starting to adopt the Nothing in Life is Free approach to get him to stop doing this. But even once this behavior is corrected, I would still worry that he is sensitive enough to be jealous of a new dog and the attention the new dog gets. He is not food motivated and barely eats, nor does he resource-guard his toys or sticks/rocks when he is out with his doggie friends, so I'm not worried about that bit. 

What do you think? 

Is it too soon to be thinking about this? 

If I do decide to get a second dog, I would strongly prefer to get a male... but is that a bad idea? And would it be better not to get a puppy so he doesn't get too jealous of the attention? Or should it be a dog that's the same age, slightly younger, older, etc? Should I rescue or does that just make it even more complicated?? Or would it better to foster a dog first to make sure they can get along (or that there is some possibility of them getting along in the future)?


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes its a bad idea to get another male. I would get your male GSD's training straightened out before taking on another puppy, if at all.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would get a female. I've found that if you get a puppy, you greatly increase the chance of successful integration.

The fact that he doesn't immediately warm up to dogs outside his pack is a non-issue for me.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Dogs respond very differently to one that is around all the time rather than a temporary strange dog on the street. If you get a second one, pay a good private trainer to help you with an introduction and early interactions. It’s worth it. Because you aren’t experienced with two GSDs, don’t get a male. It can be done but it would be very challenging. It’s possible your fearful dog would respond very well to a calm, confident male and become submissive, but you don’t know. I was a bit concerned bringing a puppy in when my bossy female rescue was almost 6. He is a WL and turned out to be much pushier himself than I expected. I had a whole introduction routine planned, but she would not cooperate and insisted on getting right in the crate with him. So I let them work it out and they were fine. You have to know how to read your current dog’s signals and how to react if he does not do well with the puppy. If he doesn’t care to share his space, you might have to crate and rotate at first until the second dog is accepted. You will also have to separate them when she is in heat.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Get a *female* pup when your male is about 4 years old and ready to be a role model for your pup. I am very happy that I waited until Deja was 4 years old before the pup is here.
Two year old males are not fully grown, mentally and physically and can be airheads. They still go through stages. Once 4 you see the dog he will be.
I am sure most of us are glad that we could prevent a difficult situation for you (if you take the advice). Instead of training and socializing a new pup, your time is much better spent training your male dog.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

If you do get a puppy make sure you continue training your current dog

Also don’t bring your current dog and puppy out together. You don’t want the pup picking up on your current dogs behaviors.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I think it would be easier for you if you waited a couple of years. This is your first dog, and there's a lot of changes he'll go through between now and 4-5. In general, at that point the two of you will be pretty settled in and the turmoil of a puppy is a lot easier. I brought home one adult dog over the years, and it wasn't a problem, but probably like Jax, I'd rather a puppy. A lot of people will go with male, female, and there's good reasons behind it, but I like males. I'm pretty consistent with routines and structure, but I haven't had any trouble with intact males. I have two of them laying together right now.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

My last 2 were 4 years apart and even at that I had a senior and then it seemed the pup became a senior -but 2 years is just really close together-also would definitely never have 2 of the same sex again-based upon experience


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> I think it would be easier for you if you waited a couple of years. This is your first dog, and there's a lot of changes he'll go through between now and 4-5. In general, at that point the two of you will be pretty settled in and the turmoil of a puppy is a lot easier. I brought home one adult dog over the years, and it wasn't a problem, but probably like Jax, I'd rather a puppy. A lot of people will go with male, female, and there's good reasons behind it, but I like males. I'm pretty consistent with routines and structure, but I haven't had any trouble with intact males. I have two of them laying together right now.


You are one of the most experience non pro trainers on this forum. Just saying.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I agree with waiting. For all the reasons stated and one that no one has mentioned. 

Think 10 years down the road. Do you really want to lose two dogs at the same time? I always like to bring pups into the pack with current dogs around 5-7. After all the bratty and before the senior years. 
This gives you ample time to solidify behaviors you like, so no risk of puppy picking up bad habits and you are allowing time for the pup/teenager phase before the current dog hits senior and wants no part of foolishness.
I lost Sabi and Bud only two years apart and it sucked. I had to grieve for one dog while watching the other decline.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> I would get a female. I've found that if you get a puppy, you greatly increase the chance of successful integration.
> 
> The fact that he doesn't immediately warm up to dogs outside his pack is a non-issue for me.


Same. 

I have two dogs close in age and I love it. 

I also just brought home a puppy, the puppy is a lot of puppy for my older guys. They are amazing with her but I also don't allow the puppy to bother them. They play and snuggle but I limit the puppy time with them as not to have my older guys have to correct her, etc. It's actually more work for me.

Next time, I won't space out my dogs so long (9yrs, 7yrs, 4months) if I can help it.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My vote: NOT too close in age. They get old together, get senior vet bills together double whammy on the pocketbook and worse, dying is too close together to emotionally recover from one before the next one.

The only thing I hate about dogs is their life span.


----------



## pxsb (Dec 1, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> I agree with waiting. For all the reasons stated and one that no one has mentioned.
> 
> Think 10 years down the road. Do you really want to lose two dogs at the same time? I always like to bring pups into the pack with current dogs around 5-7. After all the bratty and before the senior years.
> This gives you ample time to solidify behaviors you like, so no risk of puppy picking up bad habits and you are allowing time for the pup/teenager phase before the current dog hits senior and wants no part of foolishness.
> I lost Sabi and Bud only two years apart and it sucked. I had to grieve for one dog while watching the other decline.


Gulp! You raise a good point!!


----------



## pxsb (Dec 1, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> I think it would be easier for you if you waited a couple of years. This is your first dog, and there's a lot of changes he'll go through between now and 4-5. In general, at that point the two of you will be pretty settled in and the turmoil of a puppy is a lot easier. I brought home one adult dog over the years, and it wasn't a problem, but probably like Jax, I'd rather a puppy. A lot of people will go with male, female, and there's good reasons behind it, but I like males. I'm pretty consistent with routines and structure, but I haven't had any trouble with intact males. I have two of them laying together right now.



Thank you! I'm hearing consistently that 4/5 is the ideal age to get a second dog (if at all) but it's great to hear that you haven't had issues with intact males!


----------

